# Mouse speed: y-axis and speed



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello,

I've just began using Mac OSX, and there are 1 thing that's really bothering me. I'm used to a fairly high mouse speed on Windows, and I'd like to have the same speed on Mac. So:

1. How can I set the mouse speed above the maximum selectable in the system preferences?

2. I find that the Mac mouse moves significantly slower vertically. How can I change the y-axis speed independently?

I am not averse to using a 3rd-party tool or editing the global prefs file. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The short answers are:
1) You can't.
2) See answer #1.

The long answers are:
1) You might be able to if you buy a 3rd party mouse that comes with it's own software. My MS mouse uses IntelliPoint which has it's own tracking setting, but wither or not it goes faster then the OS's, I don't know. I don't use it's tracking setting as I didn't like it.
2) I have never seen such a setting, ever on anything.

What Mac do you have, with what monitor? Also note, OS X uses what Windows calls "enhanced pointer precision" which you can't turn off. The faster you move the mouse, the farther/faster it goes. Move the mouse slower, the slower/less distance it goes. It's not a linear relationship. This is so you can traverse a greater distance with minimum movement. It took me a really long time to get used to it. If you have a widescreen monitor, that'd also explain the different Y tracking, as it adjusts to the screen size too.


----------

